# Freeview - number changes on 4th Oct



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There are a few renumbers taking place on Freeview on 4th October.

Hopefully tonight's TiVo update will have them - but if not you may wish to wait for TiVo's update on Thursday before rescanning your set-top-box.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The actual renumbering/additions are scheduled on Freeview during the afternoon.

Please let me know if TiVo has updated today - I don't have a Freeview/TiVo setup at present.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

What numbers are changing?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

E4+1 moved from 32 to 30
ITV Play moved from 35 to 31
Film 4 moved from 31 to 29
ITV 4 moved from 30 to 28
Quizcall moved from 36 to 32

Five Life and US were added.


Did TiVo update today?


----------



## =CM= (Feb 22, 2005)

news:uk.tech.digital-tv reports that rescans are now producing

28 ITV4
29 Film4
30 E4+1
31 ITV Play
32 Quiz Call
35 Five US
36 Five Life

today 4 Oct. Ozsat's list plus the new Fives. Off home to check how Tivo will handle it and when. No grumbles about Tivo, this has been badly handled by the Freeview/wotsits. Luckily these stations are the least likely to have had progs recorded for me


----------



## =CM= (Feb 22, 2005)

Update: no new DTT layout by this evening on mein Tivo, for a daily call made 07:25 this morning. I forced a call at 19:57 but no New Lineup change reported.


----------



## grum (May 9, 2002)

My Freeview box has updated to the new channel numbers, my TiVo hasn't. So instead of Sleepy Hollow on film4 I'm recording some crappy quiz channel...


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

From the Crystal Palace TX, the freeview line-up has changed but a daily call just made has not changed any channel numbers on TiVo. Luckily, I've ignored the rescan on the STB until TiVo has the new numbers.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

My TiVo updated yesterday.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

With this morning's daily call, TiVo has now updated to the new line-up. However, the message which detailed the changes on TiVo was not highlighted with the usual envelope icon on the main menu. Strange.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Made a call today (0:07) and has guide data to the 24th Oct but no channel changes reported or apparent. Postcode SN16.


----------



## gremw (Jun 26, 2002)

Tivo had updated this morning so I allowed Freeview box to rescan, all channels now in sync.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Mike B said:


> With this morning's daily call, TiVo has now updated to the new line-up. However, the message which detailed the changes on TiVo was not highlighted with the usual envelope icon on the main menu. Strange.


I think the last thing the daily call does is looks to see if a message icon has to be set - this icon seems to appear around the same time as the 'guide data to' date changes - which can be an hour after 'suceeded'.


----------



## digital_S (May 15, 2002)

All present and correct for me  TiVo and STB!!


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Is there something you have to do to make a freeview box update? I'm at my parents house and noticed film four wasn't present in the channel list. I knew it had been discussed here so I came here looking for the channel number.

I notice that we have E4 (today on the 10th of Oct) as channel 32 so we haven't got the renumbering yet, but that's not so much of a concern as we have no tivo here anyway. What's more of a worry is that we don't have Film Four on any channel. So don't these things auto-update? The freeview box is a Sagem cheep and cheerful one.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

b166er said:


> Is there something you have to do to make a freeview box update?


Yes, you have to go into its main menu and tell it to auto tune. It will then rescan all available channels and renumber them as it goes.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Someone really needs to sort out the technology for dealing with this better. It's utter pants that we have to do it manually.

Thanks for the hup, ozsat.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks Nebulous, I did an auto-tune, saved the new list and still no film four on 29 or 31. I wonder if some channels don't show up based on signal strength or area. All the channels are perfect (no mpeg artefacting) so I would think all channels should show up. Weird. Went into a signal strength screen and it shows signal strength 53, quality 95.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

b166er, My box isn't the same as yours but with mine there are actually 2 options when re-tuning:

A) Add new channels to existing ones.
B) Replace all the channels with the new ones.

Does yours have something like option 2, as I think in your case this is the one you need.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Nebulous said:


> b166er, My box isn't the same as yours but with mine there are actually 2 options when re-tuning:
> 
> A) Add new channels to existing ones.
> B) Replace all the channels with the new ones.
> ...


Mine only has the replace all channels option. It goes and finds lots (but the names flash past I can't see if F4 is there) and I'm prompted to confirm or quit. I confirm and it says "saving" for a second or two and then nothing. I suppose I'm going to have to rtfm, how embarrassing, I'll never live it down. Although I can't imagine what it would tell me to do that I'm not already doing. It scans for new channels and saves them, what else could there be. Crappy sagem :down: Thanks N

I suppose we must have a bad aerial, be in a bad area, or have a crappy freeview box (Sagem ITD58G UK) because it only find 49 tv, 16 radio and 7 other channels. Oh well, it's still a lot. No film four for us :down:


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

ndunlavey said:


> Someone really needs to sort out the technology for dealing with this better. It's utter pants that we have to do it manually.


FYI My SetPals updated without manual intervention.


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

ericd121 said:


> FYI My SetPals updated without manual intervention.


Are you sure? All the SetPals I've encountered have prompted in the early hours of the morning for a rescan, and if left alone have done nothing rather than rescanning.... They've all needed to be put into standby and bought out again before telling me channels have changed and a rescan is needed.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> FYI My SetPals updated without manual intervention.


That's good - at least someone does it properly.

It's especially good because I passed my old SetPal onto a non-techy friend who probably won't be able to work out how to do it (or even realise that she needs to).

That's what frustrates me about this nonsense - it's all very people like discussing in this forum about rescanning, but what about those people who aren't as tech savvy? How are people like, say, my aged parents supposed to know that they need to do this?


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

ndunlavey said:


> That's what frustrates me about this nonsense - it's all very people like discussing in this forum about rescanning, but what about those people who aren't as tech savvy? How are people like, say, my aged parents supposed to know that they need to do this?


As long as they keep an eye on this forum, they shouldn't have any problem!


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

It's bollocks, isn't it?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

ndunlavey said:


> It's bollocks, isn't it?


Spooky. That's just the word I was thinking it all is ... Bollocks.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Mike B said:


> Are you sure? All the SetPals I've encountered have prompted in the early hours of the morning for a rescan, and if left alone have done nothing rather than rescanning.... They've all needed to be put into standby and bought out again before telling me channels have changed and a rescan is needed.


I think I've turned off the early morning rescans in the engineering menu (though I could be wrong).

I didn't touch 'em, Guv, I swear they updated on their own.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Foxy said:


> As long as they keep an eye on this forum, they shouldn't have any problem!


You'd think so, wouldn't you, but apparently not 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4505583
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321873

(Gotta love circular threads )


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

b166er said:


> I suppose we must have a bad aerial, be in a bad area, or have a crappy freeview box (Sagem ITD58G UK) because it only find 49 tv, 16 radio and 7 other channels. Oh well, it's still a lot. No film four for us :down:


Figured an update was in order. We never did manage to get Filmfour tuned in. At least not until the day I had a proper outside Freeview compatible aerial installed. Then all the channels (including Filmfour) were instantly available.

The aerial installer told me that FilmFour is one of the hardest to receive because of the multiplexer it's on (or something that sounded like that, I wasn't listening). Now (via the 4-output powered masthead thing) we have a perfect freeview signal in 4 rooms. Totally future-proofed for 2012  :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

b166er said:


> The aerial installer told me that FilmFour is one of the hardest to receive because of the multiplexer it's on (or something that sounded like that, I wasn't listening). Now (via the 4-output powered masthead thing) we have a perfect freeview signal in 4 rooms. Totally future-proofed for 2012  :up:


How much did this little upgrade set you back though if I may be so bold?

At my mother's house 2 miles North of Slough (which the Freeview website quotes as being capable of getting all 6 Muxes) there is now no sign at all of a signal on the C3/C4 Mux (ITV and Channel 4 channels) even though there was one until about a year ago. But now the C3/C4 signal level is zero even though I get between 75% and 100% full signal on all other five Muxes.

The aerial is a 1970s simple bar effort on a steep pitched roof with a lot of trees around but having made enquiries with aerial installers most seemed to think a Freeview compatible wideband aerial on a long pole (to clear the trees) would cost £200-£250 upwards. Yet I can get Sky to install a dish and box for only £107.50 after which I can then desubscribe from using the cashback offer at www.quidco.co.uk

Bearing in mind that HD tv is not likely to be available on Freeview for many years but the BBC and ITV are likely to launch a Freesat HD service next year to rival Sky are you sure that you have done the right thing?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> How much did this little upgrade set you back though if I may be so bold? Aerial installers most seemed to think a Freeview compatible wideband aerial on a long pole (to clear the trees) would cost £200-£250 upwards.


I got it done by actionaerials ( http://www.actionaerials.co.uk/freeview_installations ). They offer installations from 58+vat, but that's the most basic one. I went for one of the higher gain ones (DMX5) on top of the house on a pole and had a powered amplifier masthead with 4 outputs added, and had it cabled into 3 rooms with one spare for another room. All that came to 162.15 incl. vat.



Pete77 said:


> Bearing in mind that HD tv is not likely to be available on Freeview for many years but the BBC and ITV are likely to launch a Freesat HD service next year to rival Sky are you sure that you have done the right thing?


Most people aren't the least bit interested in HD, I know I'm not. I think that buying 42" and 50" LCD/Plasma screens force the need to have HD. Anyone with a 28" or less TV really has no need for it, it's overkill.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

b166er said:


> I got it done by actionaerials ( http://www.actionaerials.co.uk/freeview_installations ). They offer installations from 58+vat, but that's the most basic one. I went for one of the higher gain ones (DMX5) on top of the house on a pole and had a powered amplifier masthead with 4 outputs added, and had it cabled into 3 rooms with one spare for another room. All that came to 162.15 incl. vat.
> 
> Most people aren't the least bit interested in HD, I know I'm not. I think that buying 42" and 50" LCD/Plasma screens force the need to have HD. Anyone with a 28" or less TV really has no need for it, it's overkill.


Sounds very good value for the amount of work done. My mum lives near Windsor and Eton as well as Slough and I think in our area Labour rates by these kind of aerial installation guys are much higher. May be I need to try and find any Poles who have decided to set themselves up in the aerial installation business. 

As to HD personally I'm not interested in paying £500+ a year in subs to Murdoch for the privilege but as and when I can get a BBC/ITV HD box for say £70 to use with the current Sky dish and I can replace my ageing telly with a 32" HD one for say £500 I may well consider it. Especially when a lot more programs are being shown in HD.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW the bits are realtively cheap. High gain antenna will cost about £17-20, a roll of co-ax about £30 from B&Q, the pole and fittings another £15. If you need the multipoint mashead amplifier and power supplyanother £30 will cover it.

The real killer is the labour. Last time I got a quote to put a high gain antenna, masthead amp and replace the cable it came to over £240 - so I did it myself!
£162 is a great price.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

AMc said:


> £162 is a great price.


At the time I thought it was expensive, but clearly I had no reason to think so. He did have the advantage that the pole was already there (it had been holding a sky dish). He showed me a catalogue (more like a 4 page menu really) of which antennae they offered and it was a fixed-price job, 138 + VAT. Took about 1.5-2 hours. Found 'em in the yellow pages and the guy showed up 2 hours after the call.


----------



## Podwin (Nov 5, 2002)

Are people all OK with this channel renumbering stuff???

My Tivo program guide is still out of sync, yet update everyday OK?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Podwin said:


> Are people all OK with this channel renumbering stuff???
> 
> My Tivo program guide is still out of sync, yet update everyday OK?


Have you rescanned your Freeview box for the new channels as well? If you haven't it won't sink up with the new channel numbers the Tivo has been sent?


----------



## big_dirk (Feb 17, 2006)

Podwin said:


> Are people all OK with this channel renumbering stuff???
> 
> My Tivo program guide is still out of sync, yet update everyday OK?


I have the same problem, I updated my Freeview box with an automatic scan yesterday lunchtime, and TiVo hasn't got the Five channels in the live TV list, or the Grid on TiVoweb.

I don't know what i'm doing wrong, oh by the way I've gone though the TiVo menu and marked the new Five channels as "Channels I receive"


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

big_dirk said:


> I have the same problem, I updated my Freeview box with an automatic scan yesterday lunchtime, and TiVo hasn't got the Five channels in the live TV list, or the Grid on TiVoweb.
> 
> I don't know what i'm doing wrong, oh by the way I've gone though the TiVo menu and marked the new Five channels as "Channels I receive"


Try rebooting the Tivo box perhaps to fully reinitialise the Tivoweb server.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Surely a "quit and re-start" of TW would achieve the same thing, and be much quicker


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Surely a "quit and re-start" of TW would achieve the same thing, and be much quicker


No quit and full restart often doesn't put right various problems in TivoWeb - it only makes new modules appear if the whole thing is set up correctly.

But when Info wasn't working and nor was User Interface/Now Playing or the OzTivo Widget just reverting to the original TWP1.3 UI didn't cure it - only a full reboot did.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Okay. I sit corrected


----------



## Podwin (Nov 5, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Have you rescanned your Freeview box for the new channels as well? If you haven't it won't sink up with the new channel numbers the Tivo has been sent?


Thanks for that - I was expecting the Freeview box to just change like my NTL would, I was blaming TIVO for no reason, sorry Tivo.


----------

